# Grace 1



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Just noticed that the rather controversial tanker "Grace 1" that was impounded and held at anchor off Gibraltar has, over the weekend, changed her name to "Adrian Darya 1". Registered under the Panamanian flag. Still has all the same relevant IMO data. Presumably now intends to wander off someplace. Be interesting to see where she finishes up - and of course whether the tankers on the other end of the 'debate' are now released.
Update : Now showing as about 50nm east of Gib. heading for Kalamata (Greece) now under Iranian Flag (0800z)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Further commentary under the thread " Arrested Ships".

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## elek (Apr 30, 2019)

Is this the ChasD formerly providing navigation for Western Geo in the late 60s?


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

According to the latest news re ADRIAN DARYA 1 the Greek Authorities have said that they will not give her any help at all.


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

*Change of Orders !*

She is presently showing as south of Sardinia, slow steaming (about 8knots) with destination now Mersin, Turkey. Kalamata in Greece could not have taken a ship of that size, nor, I suspect, any other Greek port.

Hi Elek, sorry, no, I was far east with Shell that era.
Regards …. Chas


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

ChasD said:


> She is presently showing as south of Sardinia, slow steaming (about 8knots) with destination now Mersin, Turkey. Kalamata in Greece could not have taken a ship of that size, nor, I suspect, any other Greek port.
> 
> Hi Elek, sorry, no, I was far east with Shell that era.
> Regards …. Chas


And Mersin is only a few hours steaming from Banias, the alleged original destination.


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Update 250700z : now showing as "For Orders" : Confusion or obfuscation? - a case of watch this space but there seem to be many eyes watching !


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Gracde 1*



ChasD said:


> Update 250700z : now showing as "For Orders" : Confusion or obfuscation? - a case of watch this space but there seem to be many eyes watching !


That vessel and the crew on board are currently the most "watched" thing afloat. They won't be able to have their cornflakes without big brother knowing about it. There are ways to "hide" a vessel's movements but that one has no chance.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

duquesa said:


> That vessel and the crew on board are currently the most "watched" thing afloat. They won't be able to have their cornflakes without big brother knowing about it. There are ways to "hide" a vessel's movements but that one has no chance.


Today's maritime press is reporting this!

"Iran says Adrian Darya 1 crude oil cargo sold
Tehran says it no longer owns the crude oil caught up in diplomatic controversy with the West"

If true, it could upset a few applecarts?


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

callpor said:


> Today's maritime press is reporting this!
> 
> "Iran says Adrian Darya 1 crude oil cargo sold
> Tehran says it no longer owns the crude oil caught up in diplomatic controversy with the West"
> ...


They will all be watching it even more now.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

duquesa said:


> They will all be watching it even more now.


According to Marine Traffic, they are? Getting more hits than any other vessel!


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

As mentioned on the "Arrested Ships" thread the Comoros Island registered tanker Savior departed Mersin anchorage light ship yesterday after laying there for some weeks.

Her destination according to AIS is /was Port Said. She arrived off Baniyas early morning and has not reported for over 16 hrs. Baniyas was the original destination for the Adrian Darya's oil.

Possibly STS transfer proposed.


BW

j(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Reversed course...


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Gibraltar for orders perhaps!

geoff


----------



## Andrew Price (Aug 9, 2005)

The ADRIAN is Now heading South (175*).
Also heading North towards her is the SILVIA 1, an Iranian SuezMax (160,000 dwt) that has just transited the Suez Canal. 
Her AIS simply gives her destination as 'For Orders'.
As the '*ADRIAN*' is too big at 300,000 dwt / 22.1m to get into *Banias* (100,000 dwt max / 15.8m max draft) ) she will have to do several lightnings / STS, so keep an eye out for any other SuezMax or Aframax tankers coming her way then going dark on AIS

Regards
Andy PRICE


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

M.T. Savior is still "dark".

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Andrew Price said:


> The ADRIAN is Now heading South (175*).
> Also heading North towards her is the SILVIA 1, an Iranian SuezMax (160,000 dwt) that has just transited the Suez Canal.
> Her AIS simply gives her destination as 'For Orders'.
> As the '*ADRIAN*' is too big at 300,000 dwt / 22.1m to get into *Banias* (100,000 dwt max / 15.8m max draft) ) she will have to do several lightnings / STS, so keep an eye out for any other SuezMax or Aframax tankers coming her way then going dark on AIS
> ...


Yes, there is previous form with her.

https://www.algemeiner.com/2019/08/...r***vent-oil-sanctions-says-arab-news-outlet/

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Andrew Price (Aug 9, 2005)

AIS now shows (1405z/30.08.2019) the ADRIAN heading towards ISKENDERUN in Turkey, which is strange as the port has no oil terminal whatsoever and a max. draft of about 10m, so this destination is probably another spoof.
The *SILVIA* has also gone dark and the *SAVIOR* as previously mentioned by *JMCG* also remains dark.
Thank you to *JMCG *for the newsfeed link which confirms previous shenanigans involving the SILVIA and brings two other ships to the plot namely the iranian flagged _*JASMINE*_ and the 160k, *SANDRO.*, which is Togo flagged, owned by a Lebanese company which in turn appears to be owned by Syrian interests with close links to Iran.
Can't find the * JASMINE* on AIS yet but the SANDRO has her AIS on and has just left *Limassol Anchorage *in Cypress heading south.
With all the world's attention on the *ADRIAN* maybe she's the decoy to allow the *SILVIA* to work unmolested.
Only time will tell !!!

Andy PRICE


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

I expect the US Fleet in Med., have them all plotted 24/7


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Another one to consider - she is the STARK 1 making 10.3kns. At this moment BPs British Resolution (making 10.7 knots on identical course) is on her tail less than a mile apart.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Adrian Darya has again completed a 180-degree course and is now heading away from her reported destination. Meanwhile, Savior and Stark 1 are now "dark".

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Now anchored off Baniyas refinery - which was always reported as her true destination.

I would expect MT Savior to lighten her - the latter having gone "dark" since she arrived off Banias last week.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

Seems to have 'gone dark' yesterday afternoon after turning to the north and starting to move.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Becoming a huge embarrassment now with the US unable to do anything about the situation. Gibraltar has been duped by an Arab's promise.

The tanker Savior was"dark" for a few days while anchored approx two miles offshore Baniyas. Yesterday she reported again making her way west from Baniyas then anchored and went dark again . At this time the Adrian Darya was some 60 miles south of her. About an hour later she too went "dark".

As mentioned earlier there are a number of Iranian owned/operated /flagged/ outflagged v/ls around Lebanon /Syrian waters. Most are now "dark", 

Whilst Suez is an easy route to get the oil to Syria I cannot see any positives to cut off supplies.

I also read a report that the SBM and associated p/p work at Baniyas had been ruptured a few months back.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## ChasD (Mar 27, 2008)

After appearing to have turned off radio trackers in the eastern Mediterranean on Monday, satellite imagery has shown the vessel two nautical miles from the port of Tartus, western Syria, according to US officials.


----------

